# Opera in Germany



## FranzKroger

I invite you to Düsseldorf !
On 14th and 21th April Arnold will sing Pinkerton in "Madama Butterfly" by G. Puccini, at the Deutsche Oper am Rhein.
for more informations, please check out: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Arnold-Rutkowski/257161111044944


----------



## FranzKroger

Sorry - I mean Arnold Rutkowski of course. 
Don't know if his name is familiar to you - but I think it's good to know.


----------

